# What Bloodline is Rin Tin Tin?



## Polistes

I hope this is the right place for this question but what bloodline is the GSD Rin Tin Tin and his descendants from? He is clearly different that most of the American show breeds I have looked at.


----------



## JKlatsky

Rin Tin Tin Home

They've been breeding their own program for quite some time. You can see from many of the dog's names that they do not follow a conventional German naming scheme or a typical AKC naming scheme, but any and all titles on dogs are through AKC. 

Personally- I think they've capitalized on our love of the movie dog and that the dogs most closely resemble American BYB dogs where there is no particular "line" or type that can be looked at.


----------



## Emoore

The original Rin-Tin-Tin died in 1932, years before the breed split into the different lines it has today. I don't believe there's been a Rin-Tin-Tin movie or TV show since the 60's. I believe that the dog that was on TV then was an American Line dog, but they looked much different then than they do today. 

The current Rinty is the 10th of that name and, as JKlatsky said, they're pretty much their own bloodline by this point.


----------



## Polistes

Yeah I have looked at the site. Before I was curious since some one stated that those with that particular body type have less hip issues than show shepherds... and seemed to be more laid back than dogs from working lines.


----------



## Samba

Do we know Rin Rin Tin's pedigree? i thought he was found in a bombed out kennel?


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Samba said:


> Do we know Rin Rin Tin's pedigree? i thought he was found in a bombed out kennel?


I think this is right...
His (the first Rin Tin Tin) sire was Fritz de la Chasse Royal and his dam was Betty des Flandres. Search those names and you can see the dogs that came before these two. (I think his dam was born in 1907...you don't have to go back too far)


----------



## sagelfn

There is a member here who has or had dogs from the Rin Tin Tin kennel. I want to say it is a moderator but maybe it is a member that used to be a mod.

I tried searching because I know it has been discussed before but am not getting any results


----------



## Catu

Arycrest maybe? I'm not sure.


----------



## sagelfn

Catu, That is who I was thinking. I am almost positive it was her.


----------



## sagelfn

Yay I finally found the thread I was thinking of http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ou-could-buy-puppy-any-puppy.html#post1889789

It is Arycrest(Gayle). I will send her a PM to this thread.


----------



## Zoeys mom

He's West Hollywood California lines,lol j/k


----------



## AbbyK9

Is anyone else unable to see any graphics on the Rin Tin Tin website?

Anyway. I really like the original Rin Tin Tin in looks and I'm really disappointed that the line they are breeding now does not really resemble the original Rin Tin Tin, but the Rin Tin Tins of the 1950s.


----------



## sagelfn

I see lots of boxes with X's. I assumed it was because I am at work and they block random stupid things.


----------



## arycrest

I read on Facebook that her website was hacked a few days ago. I believe Daphne Hereford is a member of this Forum and I'll send her an email to see if she'd be willing to add her input.

If I recall, the original RTT was not AKC registered. And yes, Daphne purposely breeds her dogs to resemble the GSD of the 1950's RTT style. 

I can't speak about the pedigrees except for Mac's and Niki's, but I can say that the two RTT dogs I've lived with are fantastic, extremely intelligent (a tad too smart at times), can be a handful. The RTT dogs some of my friends have had have been similar. Mac is 10-1/2 and I'll truly miss having an RTT dog when he goes to the Bridge.

A new book by Ann Elwood about RTT was recently released.


----------



## Samba

I can't get the pics either.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Someone said Molly looked like Rin Tin Tin, but I don't think so.

I wouldn't mind having one of those dogs though. Are there any dogs that are actually descendants of Rin Tin Tin?


----------



## Achielles UD

I too, had a RTT dog. Great hips, but he did have other issues (several). If you feel the need to know more PM me. 

I'll have to post Rin Tin Tin's Rin Tippy Tin (RIP) pictures when I get home. He was a sweetheart and gone too soon.


----------



## RinTinTinIX

Thank you for your interest in the Rin Tin Tin dogs. Unfortunately our website was hacked last week and a good deal of the information was lsot. We are in the process of rebuilding the site. Please be patient with us as that takes place.

daphne hereford


----------



## ken k

Samba said:


> Do we know Rin Rin Tin's pedigree? i thought he was found in a bombed out kennel?


He was found with his sister Nanette, about 30years or so ago, I was living in Florida, bought a GSD pup from a road side stand, $10, named him yogi, as he grew up he was the spitting image of RTT jr. And to date the smartest GSD I have ever had, he lived to the age of 15


----------



## Lilie

My male's grandsire was Rin Tin Tins Dare Dawg, who's sire was Rin Tin Tins Oooh-Ahhh & (bitch) Hoofprints Tina Rin.


----------



## arycrest

Lilie said:


> My male's grandsire was Rin Tin Tins Dare Dawg, who's sire was Rin Tin Tins Oooh-Ahhh & (bitch) Hoofprints Tina Rin.


Cool ... we're dog-inlaws!!! You're boy is related to Mac, Oooh-Ahhh was Mac's grandfather. Not sure about Tina Rin, but I know he's got some Hoofprint relatives too!!!


----------



## Lilie

arycrest said:


> Cool ... we're dog-inlaws!!! You're boy is related to Mac, Oooh-Ahhh was Mac's grandfather. Not sure about Tina Rin, but I know he's got some Hoofprint relatives too!!!


Wow! Need to increase his Christmas card list! Can you post a picture of Mac? I'd like to see if he looks anything like my Hondo!


----------



## Rerun

Emoore said:


> The original Rin-Tin-Tin died in 1932, years before the breed split into the different lines it has today. I don't believe there's been a Rin-Tin-Tin movie or TV show since the 60's. I believe that the dog that was on TV then was an American Line dog, but they looked much different then than they do today.
> 
> The current Rinty is the 10th of that name and, as JKlatsky said, they're pretty much their own bloodline by this point.


There's been at least one, because I remember seeing a tv series that I think was by the name of Rin Tin Tin, K9 Cop....it was about a male police officer, single I think, and Rin Tin Tin was his partner. Probably late 80's, or maybe 90's?


----------



## Emoore

Rerun said:


> There's been at least one, because I remember seeing a tv series that I think was by the name of Rin Tin Tin, K9 Cop....it was about a male police officer, single I think, and Rin Tin Tin was his partner. Probably late 80's, or maybe 90's?


That was actually a Canadian TV show that was called something different in Canada, and the dog had a different name in the Canadian version. The name "Rinty" was dubbed in for American TV and I _believe_ (somebody correct me if I'm wrong) that the dog in the show was not an actual Rin-Tin-Tin, though he may have been from that bloodline.


----------



## Rerun

ahh interesting, I did not know that.


----------



## FG167

I think the movies that made me think of was K-9 and K-911 with Jim Belushi but that dog's name was Jerry Lee...


----------



## tierra nuestra

you can actually get a whole dvd set of rin tin tin at walmart.my kids watch them all the time.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

History of Rin Tin Tin 1918-2008 
Rin Tin Tin - Pedigree

The site is back up and working, at least some of it.


----------



## ILGHAUS

We use to have a member here back in 2003/2004 or thereabouts, Rhondi, who worked with Ms. Daphne. Rhondi knew how crazy I was about Rinty when I was a kid and watched him on Sat. mornings so she kind of introduced me via email to Ms. Daphne. I was thrilled later to receive a packet of newsletters and a picture along with some other items from my childhood hero. 

Rhondi's son William had a dog from their kennel, Sylver, which he used as his SD. I loved hearing some of the stories about the different dogs and how they would work with them and choose the new Rin Tin Tin.


----------

